# Hello from Longboat Key



## Flyest Mom (May 6, 2021)

Wanted to introduce myself- especially since I believe I need to get a post on here to reply to classifieds- or maybe I am doing something wrong. My name is Beth and I live in Longboat Key, Florida- year round.I have been happily married for 31 years. I just started fly fishing after my kids all left home (a little over 2 years ago) and am completely hooked. 
I don’t have a boat, but am interested in something small that I can handle myself in the bay/canals quiet water. It would mostly just be me alone- but occasionally my brother would join me, and hopefully my husband who will sometimes spin fish. I have kayak fished but would like something a little more- and that is why I browse here for info.
I do A LOT of beach snooking in the spring/summer. I just love it. Find it amazingly therapeutic. 
Would love to meet other fly fishers- especially women in my area.


----------



## citrus mince (May 20, 2021)

Flyest Mom said:


> Wanted to introduce myself- especially since I believe I need to get a post on here to reply to classifieds- or maybe I am doing something wrong. My name is Beth and I live in Longboat Key, Florida- year round.I have been happily married for 31 years. I just started fly fishing after my kids all left home (a little over 2 years ago) and am completely hooked.
> I don’t have a boat, but am interested in something small that I can handle myself in the bay/canals quiet water. It would mostly just be me alone- but occasionally my brother would join me, and hopefully my husband who will sometimes spin fish. I have kayak fished but would like something a little more- and that is why I browse here for info.
> I do A LOT of beach snooking in the spring/summer. I just love it. Find it amazingly therapeutic.
> Would love to meet other fly fishers- especially women in my area.


Hi Beth, my name is Mia. I am local to the Sarasota area - year round as well. I currently have a 13' Gheenoe that my dad and I fish out of and am building a Salt Marsh Heron 16 that will be finished at the end of March. I'm always looking for fishing friends and would like to get into fly fishing, but need some help! Don't see a lot of other females on the site so shoot me a message if you'd like to connect and fish together sometime!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

You gals also check out "Floridaflygal" she just intro'd herself earlier this week...Tampa I think


----------



## Flyest Mom (May 6, 2021)

Awesome Mia! I have already been talking to Floridafly gal! This is awesome. I have been encouraging her to join the class at CBs outfitters for flycasing in February that is put on with the the instructor Rick Grassett, I think you don't even need your own equipment, but if you do I would be willing to lend you a rod and reel. It would be a great intro for you.
I am going to look at a 13' Gheenoe this weekend, I am excited. I have wanted something for so long. Would love to get together and fish sometime!!


----------



## Redfinder15T (Oct 9, 2019)

Got hit by a car on my bicycle not to far from Long Boat Key at 9 yrs old, grew up fishing the Bradenton Beach Pier, Anna Maria, etc. Used to love the area now don't visit it much.

Possibly keep an eye out for an old tri-hull, Carolina Skiff (j14 or j16), Sundance k16, etc. All fairly inexpensive, light, and very stable given what they are. Would be much easier to fly fish from given their large front decks.

Thought it was cool to see a few ladies involved as my daughter has always been my fishing/tournament Buddy. Florida Cracker kitchen holds a Ladies tournament in Homosassa coming up in March I believe. Also a local fly tournament next month (The Waterman) with the range of Crystal River to the north and Sanibel Island to the south. Welcome and be safe.


----------



## Flyest Mom (May 6, 2021)

Redfinder15T said:


> Got hit by a car on my bicycle not to far from Long Boat Key at 9 yrs old, grew up fishing the Bradenton Beach Pier, Anna Maria, etc. Used to love the area now don't visit it much.
> 
> Possibly keep an eye out for an old tri-hull, Carolina Skiff (j14 or j16), Sundance k16, etc. All fairly inexpensive, light, and very stable given what they are. Would be much easier to fly fish from given their large front decks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyest Mom (May 6, 2021)

Awesome daughter! I love seeing young women being encouraged/supported in the sport, I grew up in a fly fishing family, but I was a girl, and therefore I think in those days never really encouraged. Bike riding here is treacherous, glad you were ok. I am excited to say yesterday I purchased a Gheenoe. I’ll mostly be fishing by myself in the canals and bays around longboat, and when I want to do more I’ll support my favorite local guides. I’ve been doing a lot of kayak fishing, so this will be a step up. I’m a little nervous, but more excited, because what I really like to do is wade fish and think now I will be able to get to more places!


----------



## Alex Norris (May 2, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Alex Norris (May 2, 2018)

Welcome


----------

